# Hello from a future mouse owner!



## SqueekVibrations (Jan 29, 2013)

As soon as I have a cage put together, and make sure I really am able to add a few more members to the family, I plan on getting three female mice.  I have always loved animals and preferred to spend time with them, over humans. They don't care how well you talk, how you dress, and, unless they are a cat , don't care how you smell. I have had two rats before and really miss having a couple of small rodents. I chose mice this time, because a ten gallon tank is easier to find space for in my 10' by 10' room. I right now have a dog, two cats, 3 fish, and 9 chickens. Some people have their sports and hobbies - Animals are mine. I might also wish to state that I have OCD - Obsessive chicken disorder.  I am crazy about all my pets, and one of my pussies, Nataly would love to have some mice. I probably won't let her near the mice, just to be safe, but she and my rat (this was after my other rat died) became friends. They would sniff each other and snuggle - My cat was almost like a mommy to her. My other cat, Keira, is the mouse catcher around the house, so she won't get within ten feet of the aquarium. I have never been afraid to let Nataly around my chicks, because she was always so gentle - Which I think is from being sick when she was little. She barely made it. Keira mommied her, and has been teaching her how to be a cat. And how to catch mice, unfortunately.

So, I guess you all know a bit about me now! Even if I decide that I shouldn't get mice, I still hope to read about your mice on here and look at pictures!


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

welcome!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

helo and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Mauspup (Aug 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Getting mice for the first time is a wonderful experience and I hope you enjoy your little meesers.


----------

